# Looking for traditional Souothern BBQ Sauces



## rbrinton2373 (Jul 3, 2009)

When I was a boy living in VA we would travel all around into the carolinas and such and i remember eating the best BBQ pork sandwiches.  Since I have moved west, i have not found anything that comes remotely close to what I remember.

I have read the Carolina BBQ Sauce post andthose sound really good.  And I have read the Finishing sauces threads.  Anyway I guess my questions is the finishing sauce used as the absolute final sauce or an add to whatever BBQ sauce you choose? And are these sauces from the carolina thread pretty close to what I remember as a child?

I am just trying to bring back that flavor without having to fly 2000 miles to get it?  Again thanks for any help.


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 3, 2009)

The finishing sauces are added in when pork is pulled and then often set on the table with other sauces for guests to choose as they like.  Many great recipes here some simple some not but most very good. Enjoy


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 3, 2009)

ryan - 

i have a feeling that this is what you're looking for; this is the best one i've seen so far, from RIVET, who's lived in carolina and virgina:

*Finishing Sauce*:
3 Cups Apple Cider Vinegar
1 Bottle (12 oz) Killians Irish Red or Guiness Beer
1 TBSP Salt
2 TBSP Red Pepper Flakes
1 TSP Ground Black Pepper
1/4 Cup Dark Brown Sugar 

Mix all sauce ingredients in saucepan, bring to boil. Reduce heat to simmer and simmer 30 minutes, uncovered.

Once pork is pulled and chopped, mix in large bowl with sauce. Serve on buns with coleslaw.

i didn't have any killians or guinness, so i used a can of "regular" beer. it turned out just fine! this tastes about as down-home as anyone can imagine and compliments pulled pork perfectly - thanks to RIVET!


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 3, 2009)

are you looking for carolina mustard or carolina vinegar?


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jul 3, 2009)

The Carolina sauces are mustard/vinegar based.

The finishing sauce can be used as the sauce, but it's really used for the pulled pork to kick it up a bit.

I've made both and they are both great.

I guess the only way to know if they are the sauces you remember is to make them...heck they may not be the same sort of sauce, but you may like them better!


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 3, 2009)

i have a good mustard based sauce 

im from central south carolina and for me nothing is better on pulled pork 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








1 1/2 cup yellow mustard 
1     cup brown sugar
1/2   cup ketchup
5     Tbs apple cider vinegar
1     Tbs Worcestershire sauce
1     tsp coarse black pepper
1     tsp onion powder

combine all ingredients in saucepan and heat till sugar is disolved


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Jul 3, 2009)

I think the ones i am thinking of is cider based but the mustard ones sound really good as well. Maybe I will do one of each and see, just like what was suggested.

But to make sure i got this right add the finishing sauce as I pull the pork and then serve it and other sauces on the side.

Thanks for all the input and if you can think of anything else please let me know.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Jul 3, 2009)

I found a few on line.. BUT you already have the thread..  I'll PM them to you when I find the DOC... I think is about thirty or so .. very basic and very vinergary to sweet sauces.. 

CHEERS

--->HBdBBQ


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the help it was a big help.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 4, 2009)

with the finishing sauce it's best not to add while pulling your pork-is best to add when your fixin to eat-the vinegar will break the meat down and make a mush.


----------

